# Angelschein erwerben



## trischa (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich (selbst leider total ahnungslos vom Angeln) würde meinem Freund gerne einen Angelschein bzw. die Teilnahme an einem entsprechenden Vorbereitungskurs und allem ,was man so machen muss, um einen Angelschein zu erwerben incl. prüfung etc. schenken, aber ich bin leider total ratlos, wo sowas gemacht werden kann? Könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich an die Sache herangehen kann, was ich beachten muss und wo ich meinen Freund anmelden kann oder so? (Wir wohnen in Dortmund).
Vielen Dank schonml für eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße,
Pia


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelschein erwerben*

Am besten Du rufst mal bei Deinem ortsansässigen Angelverein an und erkundigst Dich!!

Die können Dir alles weitere genauer erzählen!


----------



## Big Man (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelschein erwerben*

Hallo Pia,

schau doch mal hier da findest du glaube ich alle Informationen die du dafür brauchst.

Viel Spaß#h


----------



## Stefan21j (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelschein erwerben*

Meist kann dir auch der Angelladen vor Ort helfen.
Also einfach rein, unschuldigen Blick aufsetzen.
Lieb fragen und du bekommst jede Auskunft die du möchtest.
Vom Kurs bis hin zur ersten Angel...


----------



## trischa (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelschein erwerben*

ok, vielen dank erstmal für eure infos, dann werd ich mal sehen was sich da so tut!


----------

